# Is there anybody there?



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Well - it is very quiet in this forum - is anybody still were use VM TiVo and were original S1 users too?


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Only me!&#128557;


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Yup though there's 123 times the volume of me over on the VM forums.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Keep 'em busy


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Still hovering around, although my S1 is back in the box and up in the loft now. 
The VM TiVo (replaced once) chugs away.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

I am. Don't come here often anymore. My S1s are gathering dust in the loft, but I sure miss the hacking...


----------



## Big Al (Dec 3, 2002)

Occasionally


----------



## leejordan (Apr 22, 2002)

OzSat said:


> Well - it is very quiet in this forum - is anybody still were use VM TiVo and were original S1 users too?


Hi,
I had an S1 back in the day and have been a Virgin Tivo user for several years. It is incredible how little the interface has changed.
Lee


----------



## OLD BOY (Apr 7, 2017)

leejordan said:


> Hi,
> I had an S1 back in the day and have been a Virgin Tivo user for several years. It is incredible how little the interface has changed.
> Lee


That's right, it's becoming a little dated now, but the new V6 boxes launched by Virgin Media late last year work extremely well - I am very pleased with mine.

A picture based UI like that used on Netflix and Amazon is overdue, I think, and would provide a more pleasing user experience.


----------

